# First Time Using Charcoal!



## SilverFox (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Fullamoon (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll bet that comes out cool.


----------



## candice19 (Jul 18, 2011)

That looks really cool.  I've always wanted to charcoal, but I do MP and just doesn't have the same visual appeal.


----------



## SilverFox (Jul 18, 2011)

I can't wait to cut this one and see how it looks inside! It was the column swirl method. Do you know how hard it was to NOT get out a skewer and actually swirl that?! Heh, extremely!


----------



## soapbuddy (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks cool!


----------



## krissy (Jul 18, 2011)

cut  pics!!! that looks really nice!


----------



## saltydog (Jul 18, 2011)

Can't wait to see cut pics, please!!


----------



## SilverFox (Jul 18, 2011)

Haha! Me neither! I'm trying to be patient and not cut too early this time. I'll cut them tomorrow when I get up!


----------



## newbie (Jul 18, 2011)

You are so disciplined!! I'm sure I would have taken a swipe and then cursed myself. How big is the mold? Can't wait to see the cut pictures. IT looks like you're going to have excellent definition and the black and white combo is so classic and classy.


----------



## Jezzy (Jul 19, 2011)

Looks pretty cool! can't wait to see some cut pics!


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW ... your soap looks amazing in the mould!

Please ... please ... please ... cut soon and share!


----------



## SilverFox (Jul 19, 2011)

Well, I still pulled it out of the freezer too soon, *rawr*! Partial gel :evil:

But it still looks neat. The black is more of a dark gray/light black. Might up the charcoal next time. But, I really like it!








Oh, and the mold is uh...I don't remember. This batch was 26oz of oils with a little room to spare at the top.


----------



## krissy (Jul 19, 2011)

awesome!! they look like zebras!


----------



## newbie (Jul 19, 2011)

Those came out fantastic!!! I absolutely love them and I love the differences between the bars, each one looks so different from the others. That is a great batch of soap.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 19, 2011)

WOW-They do look like zebras!!
Very original soapies : )


----------



## Soapsugoii (Jul 19, 2011)

Those look amazing!! Charcoal is so good for detoxing.


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jul 20, 2011)

Love them!  Love them even more now they're cut!  Fantastic!


----------



## SilverFox (Jul 20, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

I love my zebra soap!! I wonder what kind of scent would go with zebras?  

I don't think I've made the same batch twice in the year and a half I've been soaping, but I definitely think the zebras are here to stay.


----------



## Fullamoon (Jul 20, 2011)

AWESOME! I love the chunky stripes. I would make it a masculine scent. Unless you want something sweet, in which I would go with something that smells like licorice...anise?


----------



## SilverFox (Jul 20, 2011)

I was thinking masculine as well. I've never smelled anise, but I know a lot of soapers use it, so it might be worth getting a small bottle and testing it out.


----------



## Fullamoon (Jul 20, 2011)

I think it smells like black licorice.


----------



## DMCC (Jul 20, 2011)

Very nice!


----------

